
Zyan Disassembler Engine – Fast, lightweight x86/x86-64 disassembler library - ingve
https://github.com/zyantific/zyan-disassembler-engine#zyan-disassembler-engine-zydis-
======
q3k
Why would I use this instead of Capstone [1]?

[1] - [http://www.capstone-engine.org/](http://www.capstone-engine.org/)

------
xuejie
_Zydis builds cleanly on most platforms without any external dependencies. You
can use CMake to generate project files for your favorite C++14 compiler._

I don't want to be mean here, but I think CMake + C++14 already ruled out many
platforms as well as binding solutions. In which case the pure C-based
Capstone might be better.

~~~
pjmlp
It is targeted to x86/x64 processors.

At OSes that matter for those processors have C++14 and CMake available.

Also from my point of view, brownie points for being written in C++.

------
rbranson
Curious why performance is a big factor for a disassembler?

~~~
TACIXAT
Automated analysis of malware is where speed matters to me. You have hundreds
of thousands of samples per day and you want to do some automated analysis on
them for categorization. No wonder all the AV companies just check the hash.

------
Ace17
The given quick example is uselessly dependent on tchar.h, which is Microsoft-
specific. This is not going to work with "my favourite C++14 compiler".

By the way, if we're going to require a C++14 compiler, why still implement
empty destructors when we can use "= default"?

------
tomyws
I found it interesting the project was previously called "Verteron". What
prompted the change to Zyan/Zydis?

------
ioquatix
This is pretty awesome. I've been using the LLVM disassembler. How much faster
is this one?

